# Foto für Lasergravur bearbeiten



## stonicc (23. August 2008)

Hi ich hab in meiner firma zugrif auf eine laser gravir maschine. diese funtionirt ähnlich einem drucker. mein problem ist jz wie bearbeite ich einfoto so das dies der laser auch richtig "gravirt"

ich hab da mal ein foto und so wie es ca fertig auschauen sollte... könnte mit da jemand von euch helfen vielen dank....

Lg Stoni

http://666kb.com/i/b1hfbu7jvmual4jlc.jpg (vorlage)

und so sollte es aussehen..
http://666kb.com/i/b1hfcxf0arvx8vewg.jpg


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. August 2008)

Hi,

zunächst erst einmal herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de. Wie du sicherlich schon in der
Netiquette gelesen hast (die du bei der Registrierung akzeptiert hast), legen wir hier großen
Wert auf einigermaßen funktionierende Rechtschreibung, zu der auch die Groß- und Klein-
schreibung gehört. Von daher würde ich dich bitten, dies in Nachfolgeposts zu befolgen. 

So, genug der Vorrede - dir soll ja auch geholfen werden.
Bei einer Lasergravurmaschine kommt es einzig darauf an, dass du weißt, dass alles 
was später graviert werden soll, mit 100% Schwarz angelegt werden muss. In welcher
Form das geschieht ist im Prinzip egal (s/w-Bitmap, Vektordateien etc.), es muss nur
oben genanntes bedacht werden. 
Aber vielleicht kannst du dich auch mal mit dem Drucker unterhalten, der normalerweise
diese Maschine bedient - ihr werdet ja nicht ohne Grund und entsprechendes Fachper-
sonal so ein Ding in der Firma stehen haben. 

Grüße


----------



## Speedy21771 (23. August 2008)

Ich bin leider selber kein Profi, was Photoshop oder auch "Lasergravur-Maschinen" angeht. Aber wenn Du in Deiner Firma Zugriff auf eine Lasergravur-Maschine hast, frag doch einfach mal jemanden in Deiner Firma, der sich mit der Maschine schon auskennt, wie das Foto bearbeitet sein muß. Ist mit Sicherheit der einfachste Weg.

Also ich tippe auf jeden Fall mal darauf, dass das Bild in Graustufen vorliegen sollte (oder graviert die Maschine auch farbig (Das geht doch warscheinlich nicht, oder?)?

Viele Grüße,

Speedy21771


----------



## stonicc (24. August 2008)

Hi!
Okay ich werde mich natürlich bemühen auf richtige rechtschreibung´. Jedoch werdet ihr bald merken das ich darin eine echte niete bin.

Mein problem ist das es kein Fachpersonal für den Laser gibt, da wir ihn normal nur für Schilder oder ähnliches verwenden... 
Okay ich gebe es zu es hört sich extrem prolettig an jedoch ist meine Firma so großbzw schmeist das Geld fast beim Fenster raus das der Laser einfach mehr oder minder just4fun gekauft worden ist... Und wir zwar eine grund einschulung bekommen haben jedoch bei solchen Fragen keiner eine antwort weis... 

Für die normalen arbeiten dir wir damit machen kommen wir natürlich klar damit, jedoch für sonder aufgaben haben wir ein ernstes Problem.

lg


----------



## Leola13 (24. August 2008)

Hai,

wenn der Laser nur Just4fun da ist kannst du ja sicherlich testen.

Also das Bild musst du in Graustufen bzw. max in SW umwandeln. Die "Anzahl" der Graustufen solltest du, wenn möglich einfach ausprobieren.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Speedy21771 (24. August 2008)

@ stonicc:

Also so, wie unter dem folgenden Link geht das wohl professionell ab:

http://www.cerion-laser.de/cerion/de/technologie.php?navanchor=1410003

Dafür wird man, wie zu lesen ist, aber mit einer 3D-Kamera aufgenommen. Und ich weiß nicht, ob Du das willst oder ob das überhaupt Deinen Anforderungen entspricht. Aber guck Dich da mal um. Ich glaube, die Seite ist für das Thema ganz Interessant (Zumindest um zu sehen, was es an Möglichkeiten gibt.).


----------



## cncholle (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Stonicc!
Erst einmal wäre es interessant, auf was für einen Laser Du Zugriff  hast. Es gibt Gravurlaser und Glasinnennbeschrifter. Hast Du die Marke/Hersteller und Typbezeichnung?

Das Ergebnis, welches Du erhalten möchtest, kann man nur mit einem Glasinnenbeschrifter erreichen. Eine Umwandlung der 4 Personen in 3D ist nur möglich, wenn alle Köpfe komplett (es darf nichts abgeschnitten und nichts davor sein) auf dem Foto zu sehen sind. In Deinem Fall: die junge Dame links oben geht nicht.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre von dem Foto eine 2D-Glasinnengravur zu machen (also flach, aber als Geschenk und evtl. beleuchtet sehr schick...

http://www.geschenkwelten.de/pics/000107_0.jpg

Vielleicht  habe ich etwas "Licht" in die Sache gebracht,
Grüße, Holle


----------

